# Our stunning Angelus



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Angelus,may be stopping with us...








At only 12 wks we think this sinfully gorgeous boy has got what it takes


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooooooooooh that's a bit of news for us  Will keep my eyes open for that stunner at the shows


----------



## Fickle (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww, he's my favourite  You can keep posting pics of him! YAY! 

xxx


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Good decision!!! xx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

what big massive gorgeous ears 
the name suits him, he is stunning


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou folks,we love his name too but...his registered name will be Dahdah dahdadadahhh(trumpet roll that was)Burnthwaites Bobby DazzlerHe is such a cheeky little s**t though,thinks he is 10 cats the size of KingKong,but hey if he's happy


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

He is a stunner!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kelly he is just stunning..


----------



## 520xyz (Aug 15, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> He is a stunner!


i agree


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

He really is lovely Kel - Good luck! Lets hope he wins lots of shows


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Stunning baby


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Win shows, he'll walk em. His is so refined and sophisticated. He's got that wow factor and he knows it too. 

Sue


----------

